# Discharge Code



## pglazener (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a patient who was outpatient and had a catheter procedure.  The Cardiologist did both the admit and discharge.  What code would I use for the discharge?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 31, 2011)

pglazener said:


> I have a patient who was outpatient and had a catheter procedure.  The Cardiologist did both the admit and discharge.  What code would I use for the discharge?




look at 99217. It would have to be on a different calendar day to charge this.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 31, 2011)

pglazener said:


> I have a patient who was outpatient and had a catheter procedure.  The Cardiologist did both the admit and discharge.  What code would I use for the discharge?



If it were an outpatient procedure there would be no admit and discharge.  Was the patient placed in observation after the procedure?  If not then you charge for the procedure only.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 31, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> If it were an outpatient procedure there would be no admit and discharge.  Was the patient placed in observation after the procedure?  If not then you charge for the procedure only.




Hmm this is interesting. What if the patient is a direct admit from the office to the hospital? No admit ?


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would say when the patient is directly admitted from the office you would bill for an admit but if they are coming in and having a cath that was planned a week ago let's say then, no, you won't be billing for any admit charges.

You would be billing the 99217 if on a different calendar day as the procedure.

Can't bill for discharge separately when it is the same day as the cath.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 1, 2011)

Jess1125 said:


> I would say when the patient is directly admitted from the office you would bill for an admit but if they are coming in and having a cath that was planned a week ago let's say then, no, you won't be billing for any admit charges.
> 
> You would be billing the 99217 if on a different calendar day as the procedure.
> 
> ...




Jessica,
 Yes you are exactly right on all of what you said. You cannot bill the admit if it was a planned procedure but you can bill the discharge if it is a different calendar day, not the same day as  the procedure.


----------

